

Emulating USB DFU to Capture Firmware - jcr
http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.com/2012/10/emulating-usb-dfu-to-capture-firmware.html

======
mmastrac
While this is a pretty cool hack, if you are really serious about hacking USB
devices there are lots of USB sniffers that are cheap and will be able to
capture the entire DFU transaction and doesn't require guessing at emulating
host functions.

I personally like this one, but it's a little more expensive at ~$700 and only
does up to USB2:
[http://www.internationaltestinstruments.com/products/97-1480...](http://www.internationaltestinstruments.com/products/97-1480a-usb-20-protocol-
analyzer.aspx)

I haven't looked into open-source solutions myself, but
[http://openvizsla.org/](http://openvizsla.org/) looks like a potential
candidate too.

~~~
k8tte
Another open tool is Wireshark,
[https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB](https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB)
[https://www.wireshark.org/docs/dfref/u/usbdfu.html](https://www.wireshark.org/docs/dfref/u/usbdfu.html)

